# Fav Offshore H/B



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

The xrap 20 and 15 are insanely good lures and have had the most success in the blueish mackeral sought of colours. But they are fricken expensive :shock: I also love the halco laser pros in the 160 and 190 sizes. Have had a heap of succes on a the 160 that only dives a bit over 2m, but is still able to draw in snapper in 20m of water :shock: Any lure that looks natural has worked well for me. Though have never tried bright colours, fish might like that too 8) I know they love white lures with red heads.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I have always loved my CD rapalas. The light reflected from the steel bibs needs to be seen to be believed. I have caught most offshore species with them on the mainland including makos and other things that don't often take a lure. We once had a small black continue to hit one for a couple of minutes but just couldn't hook up. Out of a stink boat i use to also love the Yozuri bibless bonita minnows but they needed more speed than you would get from a yak. There would be lesser weighted bibless that would perform from the yak, possibly a big halco trembler. Bibbless and rapalas would catch us more yellowfin than Pakulas and Top Guns. The big Halco scorpions were also another tough and top performing lure for me.

Scott


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a few that work in colours from Green to Purple most with stripes but I have a Halco Combat ( black with red head) that is a consistent producer.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

just from observing around brissie the good fellas seem to like the predatek spoonbills. i brought one in bleeding mullett, silver and red, and havent caught a decent fish but the blue and yellow one is seen hanging out of many snapper mouths in pics. i think they dive to about 4 m. like boys above the fishos love the xraps in blue pilchard. i like that little red feather on your lure too.they seem to help

cheers pete


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

xrap 20 & 15 are the best lure for me so far. mine have been molested by fish every time they go for a swim :lol: :lol:


----------



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Mate where are you planning to go offshore ;is it Forster . Tightlines Hawk


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Halco lasers from a boat...5 plus killalure gets plenty of 50-60 cm fish[gold colour]....I will persevere with the rapalas too..


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Just purchased the blue coloured x-rap shown above...

I love it when I get rationale for a purchase when I've already bought it!


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Halco Crazy Deeps for me, 150DD and 125DD. Built for Aussie fish, and they love em. They go deep, and have a super secsi action, awesome colours and more coming all the time.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Yes i notice the Crazy Deeps come in smaller sizes these days and go down to 8 metres plus.

Just the ticket for the Snapper.


----------

